# New Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright Trailer Revealed



## sergster1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Professor Layton Vs. PhoenixWright is 3D,new screens reveal. And not just in the "stereoscopic visuals" meaning of the term -- of course,it is that kind of 3D,being a 3DS game. The character art is composed not of flat drawings, but of 3D models,much like Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle.

Famitsu details the premise of the game: both characters find themselves in "Labyrinth City," home of an unfortunate series of "witch trials" that Phoenix Wright works to put an end to. Naturally,this city has an unorthodoxlegal system,with "mob juries" overriding the rules of court.

It's due in Japan next year,but there's some faint hope for a western releas e -- GameStop UK has a placeholder pre-order page for the game. [/p]





Source


I CANT WAIT FOR THIS GAME *nerdgasms*


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh please, release this game outside of japan!
I beg you!


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 20, 2011)

This is going to be a huge game, I'm keeping positive about seeing this in the states. (:


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 20, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Oh please, release this game outside of japan!
> I beg you!


Maybe this might give you hope?
Source
It looks awesome by the way,and it looks much better in motion
The mix between the layton and AA elements is also pretty good


----------



## Ikki (Sep 20, 2011)

I still don't like the 3D models at all.
I guess it can add drama with funky camera angles and that stuff. But I don't like how they look.


----------



## Ace (Sep 20, 2011)

So this is a follow-up to this thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=308247 Am I right? Because it seems that this was before the actual trailer came out...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 20, 2011)

NEED. NOW.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks very AA-like but I guess there will be parts that more resemble the PL-series as well that will be shown in a seperate video.

The game looks phenomenal though, since I love the AA- and PL-series so day one for me!


----------



## ferofax (Sep 20, 2011)

...hold on. Is this a collab/team-up, or a match-up?

Because collaborations usually go like "Professor Layton X Ace Attorney", but this one is VS. Make sense much? :?

EDIT: it says collaboration, so the VS seems out of place.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 20, 2011)

awesome trailer
1:25 - great recreation of a great sign of fear
1:37 - awesome entrance - the undertaker

the theme is more phoenix wright than prof layton

in the first trailer, they showed that they were against each other but now it seems they are together

the animations seem a little strange and the models look similar to phantom hourglass

nice game altogether and enough of a reason to get the 3ds


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 20, 2011)

If this game doesn't get localized, I will ragequit supporting Capcom's future games forever. YES, EVEN YOU MONSTER HUNTER

Because then I'll have to wait to import a Japanese 3DS and finish learning Japanese before I can play.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I still don't like the 3D models at all.
> I guess it can add drama with funky camera angles and that stuff. But I don't like how they look.



I'm actually the exact opposite - I REALLY like how they look - that style is amazing. Even if it's not this game - I hope they use that style in other games. 

I really hope this comes stateside - I'd love to play it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 20, 2011)

I WANT! Now I'm definitely buying a 3DS.


----------



## geenlung (Sep 20, 2011)

That was a whole lot of EPIC POINTING


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2011)

If this comes out to NA, I might get it because I love Professor Layton. However, if this comes out to NA, I might not get it because I hate Phoenix Wright.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

So where is the gameplay in the video?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> So where is the gameplay in the video?


It was there, they showed it briefly.

Either way, I'm psyched.  The fact that this is a Level-5 game clearly shows, and the animations meld with the models very well, much better than I was expecting.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2011)

*Aims all the existing nukes at Capcom threatning them to localize it*


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

see the down side is I want this badly but I can't buy capcom games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sad...

And where? You mean with the people talking?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> see the down side is I want this badly but I can't buy capcom games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The court scene was part of the gameplay, the investigation portion was not shown.  Haven't you ever played/seen Ace Attorney?

Also, why can't you buy Capcom games?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

Epic finger pointing overload~!!!

Since this is a game I want more of (anything to do with gyakuten): day 1 purchase if localized... despite it's ties to Capcom


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2011)

Apparently they made Layton shorter to look better with Wright.
Rofl.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

The art style looks awesome.

Capcom made a mistake with GK2.

If they do the same with this, I will respect Capcom and Level 5 as much as I respect Sony. And I don't respect Sony..


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> If this comes out to NA, I might get it because I love Professor Layton. However, if this comes out to NA, I might not get it because I hate Phoenix Wright.



How do you love Professor Layton but hate Phoenix Wright? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Machomuu Maybe they're still upset about MML3 being cancelled?


----------



## mameks (Sep 20, 2011)

Omygod this is so awesome.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have but the court room is just move than talking, its more like they teased the story more than showed a bit of gameplay.

An yeah I'm on the boycott for MML3 u_u


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's pretty funny.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

How is that funny? D;


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> How is that funny? D;


Cuz, I just think that boycott and how that one game changed people's view of Capcom is funny.  Hilarious, actually.  There are a bunch of reasons for this, but I won't state any.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then do it for Level-5


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace Attorney really isn't random.  In fact, I'd say it's on par with Professor Layton in that department.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

I've thought about doing it for level 5 before but I think I'll just wait till I can get it used. That way neither party makes money off it, one suffers, another gets what it deserves u.u


----------



## Paarish (Sep 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Different styles of games. I like Professor Laytons puzzle solving with that catchy little tune. I hate the randomness of Phoenix Wright. Yes I've played through 1-3 and a bit of Apollo Justice, the randomness and how to figure shit out just gets under my skin.


So you don't like it cos you have to think?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2011)

So why make the better company suffer? This is total fan service and your spitting right in their faces! YOU MONSTER!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I've thought about doing it for level 5 before but I think I'll just wait till I can get it used. That way neither party makes money off it, one suffers, another gets what it deserves u.u


Meh, I'm still pretty surprised that people are mad about a game that they were supposed to be making, anyway.

I dunno, it just seems...hypocritical.  Though it's Capcom's fault too.  I hear Kojima was having fun with it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ace Attorney really isn't random.  In fact, I'd say it's on par with Professor Layton in that department.


Yeah, it is. At times, you don't know what the hell you're supposed to present or examine. And when you do find out, it makes absolutely no sense. I like both series but I would have to say that Prof. Layton is a bit better.

And if this comes out in NA, I'll be the first one in line to get it. I love Level 5 and the Prof. Layton series.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Most Formidable Lord said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not really randomness, that's you not knowing what to do due to the linearity of the game.

It's understandable, though.  It's the game's biggest weakness.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I've thought about doing it for level 5 before but I think I'll just wait till I can get it used. That way neither party makes money off it, one suffers, another gets what it deserves u.u


You think it's gonna change anything?
It's like you're a kid throwing a pebble at a plastic window. Except worse for you since you're both not doing crap to Capcom nor enjoying the game yourself.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus Shu Takumi, the creator of Ace Attorney, isn't getting any money and he had nothing to do with MML3.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

Most Formidable Lord said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wright is awesome, how can you say Prof. Layton makes more sense than Ace Attorney?

Since when does everyone have a puzzle on top of their mind just for Layton to solve?

Ace Attorney makes way more sense than Prof. Layton, not to say Prof. Layton is a bad game, it's an awesome game.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why people hate capcom. Not just because of MML3


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Most Formidable Lord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense doesn't mean realism.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still from capcom :T an yes alone I do nothing but I'm not the only one u.u


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Wright is awesome, how can you say Prof. Layton makes more sense than Ace Attorney?
> 
> Since when does everyone have a puzzle on top of their mind just for Layton to solve?
> 
> ...



Just post the link, I can't read that shit even when opened in a new tab.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 20, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't really read that.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the thing, I know there are a bunch of other reasons people hate Capcom, but MML3 is a big one, and I think that game is a really shallow reason mainly because they stated it to be a fan game and yet when they didn't get the response they needed to know the game would be profitable they stopped and people bawwed.  You can't run a company by losing money.

Also, what you said about him still being from Capcom...I can't even respond to that.  That type of comment pisses me off to a level I just can't explain.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hon they didn't allow for a response, they didn't even release the game they were going to judge sales by. You know the thing they promised to fans to see if there was enough interest? the prototype version they lied to the fans about releasing. An the from capcom was the game not that person, I don't dislike any particular person from capcom or want to ignore their work =D

-edit-
Also if you mean the dev room in general capcom themselves said fans could just sit back and watch the game take form. Only after canceling the game that they wanted large amounts of fan input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-edit edit-
This isn't the place for this. At least with all the quoting.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 20, 2011)

Phoenix looks terrible in 3D.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Hon they didn't allow for a response, they didn't even release the game they were going to judge sales by. You know the thing they promised to fans to see if there was enough interest? the prototype version they lied to the fans about releasing. An the from capcom was the game not that person, I don't dislike any particular person from capcom or want to ignore their work =D
> Yes, I have already stated that it was partially Capcom's fault.  However, thinking about it further, Capcom actually simply decided to release the prototype based on fan response, and them when they didn't get that many (which I find rather humorous because if the people who are boycotting this had actually attended the Facebook event the game likely would have been approved and created).  So it's really a result of lack of motivation and fan response, I say both the fans and the company are in the wrong.
> 
> And maybe this isn't the place for this, but I see nothing wrong with a small detour.
> QUOTE(PeregrinFig @ Sep 20 2011, 05:23 PM) Phoenix looks terrible in 3D.


Does he?  I don't think he looks that bad.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yes, I have already stated that it was partially Capcom's fault.  However, thinking about it further, Capcom actually simply decided to release the prototype based on fan response, and them when they didn't get that many (which I find rather humorous because if the people who are boycotting this had actually attended the Facebook event the game likely would have been approved and created).  So it's really a result of lack of motivation and fan response, I say both the fans and the company are in the wrong.
> 
> And maybe this isn't the place for this, but I see nothing wrong with a small detour.
> 
> ...



No the prototype was to gauge the fan's response and that would have green lit the actual MML3. The Facebook thing only came after it was canceled unless you're talking about something else. If you mean the devroom again it was something capcom themselves said fans did not have to take part in, and could simply watch.

Also I second phoenix looks OK in 3D nothing bad


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 20, 2011)

There's really nothing wrong with not liking AA,but still liking layton(or vice-versa)since the games aren't really similar
I'd also like to add that the music in this trailer is pretty awesome and fitting


----------



## Ikki (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's you and the other 10 guys.
Seriously, you're not gonna make a difference. I'm getting the game as will at least 80% of the fans of either or both franchises.
You think not buying Capcom games is going to make them release Legends 3? Because it isn't. If anything, and if it was a considerable number of people who would get butthurt about it, it would make them focus on their bigger franchises like Monster Hunter, Street Fighter, possibly if you're lucky, the closest you'd get would be side scrolling MegaMan games, but probably not, because that doesn't sell as well as it used to anymore.

But do as you wish, it only affects you after all.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually from what I gathered it was an unsaid tactic.  They wanted to gauge the popularity and fan reception of the game and the prototype, and because there was not too much reception to either at the time, they cut it, they just believed there was no reason to release a prototype for a game with such small reception.  And also you didn't have to take part, but you at least had to join the Dev Room, they said so themselves AFAIK.

Also, I'm really wondering exactly what Capcom's involvement with this game is.  I will be the world's happiest man if Noriyuki Iwadare is doing the music


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2011)

Mind just exploded.


----------



## Rankio (Sep 20, 2011)

The 3D animations look too floaty.  The characters move like marionettes.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Rankio said:
			
		

> The 3D animations look too floaty.  The characters move like marionettes.


Yup, that's level 5 for you.  That said, I still think Level-5 is one of the greatest gaming companies ever created.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually from what I gathered it was an unsaid tactic.  They wanted to gauge the popularity and fan reception of the game and the prototype, and because there was not too much reception to either at the time, they cut it, they just believed there was no reason to release a prototype for a game with such small reception.  And also you didn't have to take part, but you at least had to join the Dev Room, they said so themselves AFAIK.
> 
> Also, I'm really wondering exactly what Capcom's involvement with this game is.  I will be the world's happiest man if Noriyuki Iwadare is doing the music



Why would have been the case when they said they were using the prototype to gauge such a thing? Seems like a stupid run around that isn't really needed. Also they never said you had to join the devroom. About the extent of what they did was advertise the darn thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1TPP-U6lb8


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy, because that branch of Capcom is lazy.  As I said, it's their fault, too.

If only Keiji Inafune hadn't left...


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the thing though is that Inafune wanted to finish the game but capcom simply would not let him. An recent news has brought up that he even left his team behind to finish the work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.themmnetwork.com/2011/09/16/wha...3-with-comcept/

http://protodudesrockmancorner.blogspot.co...ments-from.html


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 20, 2011)

I've just been playing Trials and Tribulations (third case, final part) and reading it out as I play along (I don't normally) and it's got me wondering who can play Phoenix in PLvAA. He's got quite a high pitched objection.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 20, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> I've just been playing Trials and Tribulations (third case, final part) and reading it out as I play along (I don't normally) and it's got me wondering who can play Phoenix in PLvAA. He's got quite a high pitched objection.


Would you rather him sound like Godot?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm very curious (and worried) to see who the American VA's will be.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Layton: Luke, may I have a cup of coffee?
Luke: Professor, no tea today?
Layton: No Luke, I would like to have some coffee today.

Wright: That seems oddly familiar..


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 20, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know! When I'm reading the game out loud I usually just use my normal voice for him. Obviously he won't be british though so that's me out of a job.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Ugh...I just noticed, there's no way that's Noriyuki Iwadare is doing the music, that's clearly Level-5 music.

It's a good thing that Level-5 games usually have amazing music.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, that's the worst part :( .  The real reason I say that is because if he hadn't left then he would have had the power to keep the project going.  That and Mega Man Universe (which only died because he left).



That's pretty much where all the hate comes from, and it leads to the company itself none of the people that work there, none of its littler developers it owns, and certainly none of the games they put out. Capcom themselves lead to me just avoiding their products =<

Also watch them get the voice of edward (FMA) for phoenix


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ugh...I just noticed, there's no way that's Noriyuki Iwadare is doing the music, that's clearly Level-5 music.
> 
> It's a good thing that Level-5 games usually have amazing music.


Noriyuki Iwadare's music is way better than Level-5's music. Never in any Professor Layton game I have ever played have I ever felt the same when that Cornered 2004 Variation played when Gumshoe yelled OBJECTION! in Trials and Tribulations. Never in a Layton game have I ever found myself humming a track from it, save the title theme. The music is one of the best parts of Ace Attorney..

Hopefully Level-5 will remix some Ace attorney tracks..


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The music in the new trailer sounds like a remixed objection theme. Also thanks for reminding me about that incredible moment in the final case. I'm on the third case now and can't wait to get to the last one. I remember there being a big objection battle between Phoenix and Godot at one point.


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Sep 20, 2011)

This better come to NA


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to spoil it, but the last case is AMAZING.  Definitely the best case in any of the AA games, with Apollo Justice's final case coming in second.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is AMAZING. IMO, a close third is either the Von Karma case or Case 5 of the DS version of the original.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're on drugs, and I want some.

Hell, my ringtone on my cell is the Professor Layton theme (third game has the best opening music I think).


----------



## Midna (Sep 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]FdU8oqCbvzo[/youtube]
This is the single most epic thing in the universe. Case closed.

But aside from that, I'd say you're wrong. Phoenix Wright and Layton may share gameplay elements, but the style and feel of the two series is very, very different. AA is tense, exciting and dramatic, whereas Layton is more laid back, mysterious and of course puzzling. The compositions for both games reflect this. It's like saying Canon in D is an inferior song to the 1812 Overture because the latter is more fast paced and exciting.

Incidentally, I whistle the Layton puzzle themes all the time.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, they are two very different games with some similar elements, but they're not really the same.  I find both Level-5's and and AA's music enjoyable, but again, they're very different.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> This is the single most epic thing in the universe. Case closed.



I couldn't help but think of Mario Kart...


----------



## chyyran (Sep 21, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now, I have Cornered 2004 as my ringtone


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 21, 2011)

This looks amazing! The art style is a little weird to me, but I'll get used to it. I can't wait for this to get released, and hopefully it gets localized.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 21, 2011)

So any chance of the trailer being translated?


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> So any chance of the trailer being translated?


Sure...why not.  

Make sure annotations are turned on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KepG7fi_JuI&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## Icealote (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Now I can't wait!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who gets goosebumps all over their body while watching this trailer?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2011)

The translation made it even better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Contradicting Puzzles...  Some of them wasn't hard(?) enough separated.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the translation, looks awesome, I wonder how it'll turn out, I will die if it doesn't get localized.


----------



## ykhan (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Densetsu


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Sep 22, 2011)

MUST GET. RAGES.

I NO HAVE 3DS.

>.<

This sucks. I really don't want to buy a 3DS... But there are so many good games coming out for it...


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 22, 2011)

The game looks pretty intense. I hope it gets released in the Americas.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Densetsu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now it's not just a epic blob of Japanese text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I just noticed how short Layton looks since they made Wright taller to make him as tall as Layton+Hat.

Anyways

_In this world, magic does exist, Mr. Wright._


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 22, 2011)

Still no examples of a contradicting puzzle.


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 22, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> EDIT: I just noticed how short Layton looks since they made Wright taller to make him as tall as Layton+Hat.


They actually made Layton taller and Wright smaller so they could have about the same size.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I see whut you did thar Densetsu


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 22, 2011)

So, seeing this is about witches... will it include rubbing?


----------

